# ECS foglight wiring harness question 2003 jetta



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

My problem is that my Fogs stay on when my highbeams are on.I have GLI fogs and an ECS wiring harness.Now my reason for my Inquiry is,because today during my Inspection I was told that is Illegal to have both on at the same time.Makes sense to me though.but I'am trying to find out how to turn off the fogs when the Highbeams come on. Has anyone ever encountered this issue? I plan on contacting ECS on this problem next week.Funny thing is I have these in my car now for about four years now.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

So you have a GLI that didn't come with fogs and you replaced the headlights with ones that had integral fog lights? 

You need to wire the relay to the high beam circuit to get them to turn off when the high beams are on. I'd check with ECS and see what they say. 

I thought the CFR regulation was that you couldn't have more than four "headlights" on at the same time. Is this a local regulation that you can't have the fogs on with the high beams? I think in some places you can NOT have the fog lights on without having the low beams on also - though I think that is pretty stupid.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

yes my 2003 GLI did not come with fogs.I think they came on the 04 and later.they are Integral.and the harness is from ECS.and I wired them according to the ECS Instructions.but I plan on raising this issue with them.I'm sure I am not the only person who has ever come across the problem.As for the Regulation,it is a State Regulation here in Virginia that the High beam and fogs can not be on at the same time.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info' on Virginia regulations. 

Let us know what ECS says!


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

Well I called ECS Tuning and they said they have never had anyone called about this issue.I was also told that the lights are wired to stay on when the Highbeams are on.Now I started to wonder if it is just wired to the wrong side of the switch? any good Electric guys here? Not too good with schematics.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do you have a schematic? With that we can probably help. I just don't know how they wire their relay "kit".


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

Well I Bentley.And I'm cofused as hell. 
here is ECSTUNING PDF 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/jettaIVfoginstall.pdf


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

OK - thinking about this some more, since the fog lights get their ground from the headlights and not from the relay "kit", the battery ground must just go to the relay. So you should be able to disconnect the wire to the battery ground and splice it to one of the high beam wires.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out what you mean in my head. I'm not quite sure what you mean by putting the ground to a Highbeam wire. I will look at it and maybe it will make some sense. Like I said I'm really not that good with Electrical.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Instead of having the wire go to the battery ground it needs to go to the high beam circuit - so splice the wire to pin 9 (56a) on one of the headlights.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok It is making a little more sense.But moving that wire to to pin 9 will not cause a short?no...! The Instruction says pin 8 though.And I believe I have my rear fog wired to 9.I think you have me on the right trail.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

No, no, headlights - not light switch. 

Golf/Jetta IV Headlight


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

AHH! OH NOW I THINK I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYING. well let me get in there and take a look.maybe you can draw up a wiring diagram.I'm sure a lot of folks would like that. even ECS.I should call them again and see if I could talk directly to their Tech Dept.


----------

